# برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر والردم في مشاريع الصرف الصحي والمياه والسيول



## طوكر (13 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
يسعدني ان اقدم هذا البرنامج المبسط بالاكسل لحساب أسعار وكميات الحفر والردم والخرسانة لمشاريع الصرف الصحي والمياه والسيول بعد ادخال البيانات المطلوبة
وأريد الدعاء والمثوبة من الله عز وجل وخدمة اخوانا المسلمين ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

غير البيانات الموجودة في الامثلة ببيانات مشروعك وسوف تأتيك النتيجة في دقيقة واحدة فقط

معذرة حصل خطأ بسيط في البرنامج المرفق الأول ولو لاحظتوا انه لا يظهر اي تغيير في الارقام المدخلة لكنني سأرفق البرنامج الآن مرة أخري وأرجو من الأخوة الذين حملوا البرنامج قبل التعديل ان يحملوا الأخير


----------



## garary (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdolkadr (13 مايو 2009)

برنامج جميل شكرا لك جزاك الله خير


----------



## ali992 (13 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## prince-_bb (13 مايو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت اخي ممكن شرح بسيط عن طريقة عمل البرنامج 

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng: issa (13 مايو 2009)

والله يا ريت لو اكون شرح بسيط للبرنامج 
وعلى كل حال الف شكر لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## طوكر (14 مايو 2009)

طبعا كما ترون البرنامج فيه ثمانية عينات من مشاريع المياه وسوف أشرح نموذج منها وانشاء الله الجميع يستفيدوا ونرجو صالح الدعاء فقط


----------



## طوكر (14 مايو 2009)

*نموذج لشرح البرنامج*

الأخوة الأعزاء
هذا نموذج باللغة العربية لشرح البرنامج وهو مبسط جدا ولا يحتاج لأي خبرة بحساب الكميات


----------



## garary (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طوكر (14 مايو 2009)

معذرة حصل خطأ بسيط في البرنامج المرفق الأول ولو لاحظتوا انه لا يظهر اي تغيير في الارقام المدخلة لكنني سأرفق البرنامج الآن مرة أخري وأرجو من الأخوة الذين حملوا البرنامج قبل التعديل ان يحملوا الأخير

لم استطيع أن أعدل المشاركة الأولي اليوم وكنت قد عدلتها امس وسوف ارفع البرنامج مرة أخرى مع نسخة نموذج الشرح المعرب وقد خاطبت الادارة في موضوع عدم مقدرتي علي التعديل في المرة الاخيرة


----------



## عبدالبارى (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وفى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله يا طوكر


----------



## طوكر (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور ولو في اقتراحات ممكن تفيدونا بها 
طبعا لو أصبت فتوفيق من الله عز وجل ولو أخطأت فمن نفسي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي طوكر ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## bashar s hatem (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" وجازاك الله بالخير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام والتقدم


----------



## فاتى بزوح (11 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ياغالى على المعلومة 

تقبل مرورى


----------



## JMJB (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مروان محمد موسى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرأ لك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## bakr salman (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم و جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــر


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ملئ السنابل تنحني بتواضع و الشامخات رؤسهن فوارغ شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

احمد ربنا انك عايش مش بين الحياة و الموت احمد ربنا دي ناس ياما قبل ما تتولد بتموت


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (8 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## hanyfoda (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ROUDS (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
برنامج اكثر من رائع
و شرح ممتاز
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
قل امين


----------



## ezy_sh (7 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engelabd (7 يناير 2010)

gooooooood


----------



## abdoitthad (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزت محروس (7 يناير 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
اللهم ارحم جميع المسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## ezy_sh (7 يناير 2010)

تمام


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## حوده جبيبى (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم فين الملفات


----------



## حوده جبيبى (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت يا اخى فين الملفات


----------



## حوده جبيبى (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## حوده جبيبى (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمح يا اخى فين البرنامج


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## islam_2 (13 يناير 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## ابراهيم (الصاروخ) (13 يناير 2010)

السلام وعليكم 
انا ابراهيم الصاروخ الرجو الرد بان احد من المتمكنين بالتوتل الستيشن ان يرسل لي كيفيه العمل على التوتل الستيشن بالصور ان امكن واكن ممتن لكمم بجزيل الشكر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمدجبل (21 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور علي البرنامج


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا............................


----------



## الرخيص (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز بس ماني فاهم اكثر ممكن ؟ او رقم الموبايل على الخاص


----------



## خالد قريسو (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله لك نورا" في قبرك


----------



## laiouni (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الله يجعل اعمالك الصالحة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمام المدينة (1 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سارية عثمان (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## great_egyptian1978 (8 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## khalidhaider (9 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## loyal man (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENASS86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عرفه السيد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيلك الخير كله


----------



## odwan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walid1963 (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ramb (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته
بركه الله فيك و رحمه الله والديك


----------



## ساعة السحر (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن هذا العمل


----------



## م.م.احمد عدوي (6 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقل ربي زدني علما 
ارجو من الله جل جلاله توفيقكم الى خير الأعمال 
واشكركم على هذا المجهود


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير عنا وعن الامة الاسلامية


----------



## master_2055 (7 فبراير 2011)

*برنامج جميل شكرا لك جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## khaled khalaf (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ola700 (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil love (26 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## metkal (26 مارس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## M.KAMEL0 (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (29 مارس 2011)

*مشكور يابش مهندس الله يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## happy_hoda (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكا لله خيرآ


----------



## هاني هنو (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز برنامج لحساب كمية الردم في الصرف الصحي


----------



## هاني هنو (30 مارس 2011)

*لاهمية*

برنامج لحساب كمية وردم الصرف الصحي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (8 أبريل 2011)

برنامج كثير ممتاز مشكور جدا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 أبريل 2011)

عمل اكثر من ممتاز جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

حهد رائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

دائما في تقدم واحراز للعلم


----------



## يسري عبدة (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## noor-noor (3 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed askar (4 مايو 2011)

الله يكرمك


----------



## magdyhosen (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## land surveyor (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_es84 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ندير2011 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرالك وحفضك الله.*


----------



## aymen.31 (16 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله


----------



## ابونارس (4 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج جميل شكرا لك جزاك الله خير​


----------



## hassansayeh (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## engineer.house (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (1 يناير 2015)

بارك الله لك في هدا المجهود ونسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Enganmar (10 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## abed123 (15 فبراير 2015)

erra volum


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 فبراير 2015)

مشششششششششكورررررررررررر


----------



## marwan86 (17 فبراير 2015)

thank u


----------



## MZAYED2010 (1 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## azly (2 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك:28:


----------



## azly (2 مارس 2015)

thanks


----------



## enghassan2015 (2 مارس 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## م هلال علي (21 مارس 2015)

عضو





تاريخ التسجيل: May 2009المشاركات: 15



*Thumbs Up*Received: 0 
Given: 0

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## م هلال علي (21 مارس 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك




*Thumbs Up*
Received: 0 
Given: 0

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------

